# Iphone 4 screen break more then 3GS



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.squaretrade.com/pages/iphone4-glass-study


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Just another good reason to stay away from all that Icrap  They seem to make products of questionable quality, not to mention the fact that most of them are disposable since they can't be repaired.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

And who makes sustainable , repairable electronics these days?


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

ryno1974,

That's a fair question and not one I can easily answer. Generally speaking, products made in Europe tend to be better in that regard (for example; Siemens). Fortunately, here in Toronto and probably other major cities in Canada, there are companies that are somehow able to recycle these disposable "toys".


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Having had the Iphone for just over a year now, I wouldn't go to any other phone. At least not right now. It is just so easy to use for soo many different things. I also have the Otter case which makes the phone almost shatter proof. it does make the phone bigger and bulkier but hey at least I don't worry about breaking it. 

As for the phone being disposable, I know a few people who have broken their screens and found places to get them replaced. I haven't done it so I don't know much about it but I hear parts can be fixed.

As for the article it does state:

"With just 4 months of data, it's clear that the iPhone 4 is significantly more prone to physical damage than its predecessor. The aluminosilicate glass seem to crack at least as often as the old glass, and there is now twice as much surface area to break.

Despite this troubling increase, it's important to take the accident rate into perspective. Overall, the iPhone is still a very well constructed device, with a non-accident malfunction rate much lower than most other consumer electronics. 

In SquareTrade's previous study comparing smart phone reliability from November 2008, we found iPhones to be far more reliable than Blackberrys and Palm Treos. We will be updating this report soon, and we'll have data on the latest Android phone models. It may yet be seen that even with the double glass, the iPhone has an overall failure rate that is still better than the competition. "

I'm not sure how this company is associated with Apple if at all so you might have to take this with a grain of salt.


----------

